# installing cultured stone under deck



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

With this application, you would need to cap the top of the structure so water did not get into the top of this multilayered material sandwich.
I would use solid block as a substrate, not plywood. While the front is stone, water will still be hitting the back of this through the deck. To go to all the effort with the cultured stone, a masonary substrate will last longer and require much less upkeep.
Ron


----------



## ringers170 (May 10, 2009)

*installation*

What if I used cement board?I am 28 inches off the ground and from what I have read,I need to install 4 inches off the ground which would leave me 24in install.Any input??


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ringers170 said:


> What if I used cement board?I am 28 inches off the ground and from what I have read,I need to install 4 inches off the ground which would leave me 24in install.Any input??


 Water will still get through the deck and wet the back of the wall. I would use block.
It's your project, build it the way you want.
Ron


----------

